# Time to say goodbye...



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

Dear friends of VIC,

Early February this year (2015), I started work on this new incarnation of VI-Control. For a one (1) man job (with some outside help), and thanks to your collective input, I'm pretty happy with the result, and I hope you are too. *THANK YOU to all who contributed to the giveaway drives, which have allowed VI-Control 2.0 to be!* 

I am now officially done the task and will resume my life as a graphic guy, aspiring musician and a lurking member. 

If you have any technical issue or questions, you can always PM me, and if I can help I'll be happy to. Otherwise you can also contact VI-Control's founder and admin Frederick Russ, or one of the outstanding moderators. 

I wish you all tremendous success in your endeavours! and long live VI-Control! 

Regards, 

André (aka CreativeForge)


----------



## atw (Nov 5, 2015)

You did a great job, André (creativeforge).
Wish you all the best in resuming your life as a "graphic guy" 
And thank you for all your help.


PS: I like your music! Really.

Best Regards
atw


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey thanks! I plan to stick around as you see...  The graphic guy tries to put bread on the table, by his soul is tied to the hope of more music... 

Cheers!

Andre


----------



## kclements (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for all of your (sometime thankless) work here at VI. The features of this forum are second to none, and I often find myself wishIng you would redesign some of the other forums I visit.

Good luck, and don't be a stranger.

Cheers
Kayle


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you Kayle, I am humbled, really...  

I remain a member, and always get notified when someone writes... 

Peace,

Andre


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 5, 2015)

It's good havin you around Andre. Top job.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 5, 2015)

Many thanks for your invaluable contribution here - place looks great!! Good luck with all your future endeavours.


----------



## KEnK (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Andre-

Pretty amazing how far you went in your efforts to make everyone happy.
Great job


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 5, 2015)

Really great work on the update, thanks!!


----------



## GULL (Nov 5, 2015)

Andre,

Thank you very much for your work 
Good wishes for your future all endeavors.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 5, 2015)

We need an exit song.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Andre for your hard work and good spirit.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks so much André, for all the hours you've put into designing this new site - and tweaking it after we all cried pitifully. It's definitely made VI a much better and more convenient community, and I thank you. Best of luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 5, 2015)

Great job Andre!  I can't believe I've almost forgotten how the old forum looked and worked. You've made such huge improvements and great changes it seems unimaginable to go back, kind of like going back 8 versions in my DAW- yikes! It took some time, but I think you did a fantastic job- had no idea it was just you, wow. Next time work like a Hollywood producer and delegate as much as you can.  Thanks again and God bless your other work as well.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you so much Andre for the new forum, to me the greatest aspect to it is it's now much faster to view any pages! I feel you've also been quite an admirable moderator in a few debates which happened a while back! I think we all just have to admit that whether or not one likes the new look, you just "positively" get used to it, that's the beauty, and that's life!... But the look is lively, the new emoticons are cute, I love the search engine now...AND let's admit it, we pretty much all used the "Like" button so far, for all sorts of reasons, I somehow already used it way more than on Facebook...

Andre, I personally also wish you tremendous success in your endeavors! Long live Vi-C. 2.0.
My sincere best,
A.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you Andre. 
Peace and love, James


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 5, 2015)

See you around, André. Great work here!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Andre!


----------



## MR F (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you Andre!


----------



## fitzo (Nov 5, 2015)

Well done, Andre! The forum is very nice and quite an accomplishment. Thank you, sir.


----------



## G-Sun (Nov 5, 2015)

New VI-Control is looking good.
Thank you!


----------



## jneebz (Nov 5, 2015)

Great work thank you!

-Jamie


----------



## CDNmusic (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you Andre for a job well done. Best of luck on your future endeavors.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

tokatila said:


> We need an exit song.




Ah you beat me to it...  

Thankfully it wasn't this one:





X-Bassist said:


> Next time work like a Hollywood producer and delegate as much as you can.  Thanks again and God bless your other work as well.



I always marvel at how many people come together to bring a vision to life... and the budgets they have access to!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> See you around, André. Great work here!



Thanks Jacob, I sure would have used one of these if handy...


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you all, it does my soul good to read all your comments! 

I'm only a PM away... 

Blessings,

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

Jdiggity1 said:


> It's good havin you around Andre. Top job.



Cheers, Jdiggity1! 



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Many thanks for your invaluable contribution here - place looks great!! Good luck with all your future endeavours.



Thank you Ned! May they be many and as rewarding as this one... 



reddognoyz said:


> Really great work on the update, thanks!!



Thank you, much appreciated! 



GULL said:


> Andre,
> Thank you very much for your work
> Good wishes for your future all endeavors.



You're welcome, Gull, all the best! 



EastWest Lurker said:


> Thanks Andre for your hard work and good spirit.



Thanks Jay! The golden rule is a never-ending inspiration and a solid anchor when it comes to community, no matter the outcome... 



Zhao Shen said:


> Thanks so much André, for all the hours you've put into designing this new site - and tweaking it after we all cried pitifully. It's definitely made VI a much better and more convenient community, and I thank you. Best of luck in your future endeavors!



Thanks, the boards are buzzing and I'm so glad to see the goal achieved! 



AlexandreSafi said:


> Thank you so much Andre for the new forum, to me the greatest aspect to it is it's now much faster to view any pages! I feel you've also been quite an admirable moderator in a few debates which happened a while back! I think we all just have to admit that whether or not one likes the new look, you just "positively" get used to it, that's the beauty, and that's life!... But the look is lively, the new emoticons are cute, I love the search engine now...AND let's admit it, we pretty much all used the "Like" button so far, for all sorts of reasons, I somehow already used it way more than on Facebook...
> 
> Andre, I personally also wish you tremendous success in your endeavors! Long live Vi-C. 2.0.
> My sincere best,
> A.



Thank you Alexandre, the Xenforo platform does make things so much better for users... VIC keeps drawing new members thanks to the quality of the people who hang around and share, help, discuss, review, etc. We'll see you around! 



aesthete said:


> Thank you Andre.
> Peace and love, James



Thanks James! Have a great day! 



JohnG said:


> Thanks Andre!



Cheers JohnG, thanks for the note and all the best to you! 



MR F said:


> Thank you Andre!



You're welcome Mr F, enjoy!



fitzo said:


> Well done, Andre! The forum is very nice and quite an accomplishment. Thank you, sir.



Thank you fitzo!


----------



## Jetzer (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you Andre!


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Andre, you did a great job! Best of luck


----------



## DocMidi657 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you Andre!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

JH said:


> Thank you Andre!



You're very welcome, JH!



Noam Guterman said:


> Thanks Andre, you did a great job! Best of luck



Thanks Noam, same to you! 



DocMidi657 said:


> Thank you Andre!



Sure thing, DocMidi657!


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 5, 2015)

scared me for a sec... i thought VI-Control was saying goodbye when I saw the pop up!

Thanks CreativeForge!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

ryanstrong said:


> scared me for a sec... i thought VI-Control was saying goodbye when I saw the pop up!
> Thanks CreativeForge!



Whoopsy... sorry Ryan!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 5, 2015)

Andre thanks again for sorting my lag on the forum. Get writing some music!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Andre thanks again for sorting my lag on the forum. Get writing some music!



You're welcome Baron, and yes - music is on the agenda, just waiting for her to make up my mind...


----------



## Carles (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for your hard work Andre! And certainly, keep music always close to your heart!


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 5, 2015)

Best of luck!
/Anders


----------



## tav.one (Nov 5, 2015)

I joined last month so didn't experience the redesign but I must admit when I joined I really loved the forum design, features and speed.

Thanks CreativeForge.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

Carles said:


> Thanks for your hard work Andre! And certainly, keep music always close to your heart!



Thank you Carles, you know it! 



WallofSound said:


> Best of luck!
> /Anders



You bet, Anders, thank you so very much!



itstav said:


> I joined last month so didn't experience the redesign but I must admit when I joined I really loved the forum design, features and speed.
> 
> Thanks CreativeForge.



Very good to hear, itstav! hank you for letting me know,

Cheers, y'all! 

Andre


----------



## studioj (Nov 5, 2015)

I am really enjoying the new version, definitely an improvement. Thank you!


----------



## gdugan (Nov 5, 2015)

Kudos, Andre! Many thanks for your great work and gracious spirit.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

studioj said:


> I am really enjoying the new version, definitely an improvement. Thank you!



Glad to hear! that's very encouraging... 

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2015)

gdugan said:


> Kudos, Andre! Many thanks for your great work and gracious spirit.



Thank you gdugan, you know I love this place, great people are found here...


----------



## fiestared (Nov 6, 2015)

André, thanks for your very good work and good spirit... You're a plus for this already unique forum. 
Bonne chance for your next job...
F.red​


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 6, 2015)

fiestared said:


> André, thanks for your very good work and good spirit... You're a plus for this already unique forum.
> Bonne chance for your next job...
> F.red​




Thank you fiestared, very kind of you to say... 

Regards,

Andre​


----------



## Vin (Nov 6, 2015)

André, thank you for making this place even better! You did amazing work.


----------



## SergeD (Nov 6, 2015)

Salut André,

Tu as fait un excellent travail. Live long and prosper.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 6, 2015)

Vin said:


> André, thank you for making this place even better! You did amazing work.



Thanks Vin! 



SergeD said:


> Salut André,
> 
> Tu as fait un excellent travail. Live long and prosper.



Merci beaucoup Serge!  J'y compte bien!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the work, André!

It's an awesome forum with so many cool features. I guess lots of folks around here would be happy to help you out, should you ever have any music- or production-related questions! Hope you're gonna stop by every now and then!


----------



## lux (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Andrè, great work


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 7, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Thanks for all the work, André!
> It's an awesome forum with so many cool features. I guess lots of folks around here would be happy to help you out, should you ever have any music- or production-related questions! Hope you're gonna stop by every now and then!



My pleasure, sleepy hollow! It's been good to meet so many of you, all very decent folks!  I'm hoping to indeed hang around and reopen my creative music room... 

Cheers!



lux said:


> Thanks Andrè, great work



Thank you lux! All the best to you!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks André for all the hard work, the patience and I really love how it turned out. I love the upgrade!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 8, 2015)

Jaap said:


> Thanks André for all the hard work, the patience and I really love how it turned out. I love the upgrade!



Thank you Jaap! Greatly appreciate people's attitude too, you guys have been patient too!


----------



## Reegs (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for all your hard work André.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 8, 2015)

Reegs said:


> Thanks for all your hard work André.



Thanks Reegs!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 8, 2015)

Does this mean I can go back to making offensive jokes? 

Thanks for all your work, Andre.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 8, 2015)

Mike Greene said:


> Does this mean I can go back to making offensive jokes?
> Thanks for all your work, Andre.



Hey Mike, I DO appreciate the restraint you've shown...  Caaaaanary on...


----------

